# Les Documents de l'Assistante Maternelle



## AssMatNET (5 Juillet 2022)

Les documents mis à disposition sont donnés à titre d'exemple et Assistantes-Maternelles.NET ne pourrait être tenu pour responsable de leur utilisation.

- Demande ou Renouvellement d'Agrément
- Référentiel de l'agrément des assistantes maternelles
- Demande d'extrait de casier judiciaire (bulletin n°3)
- L'attestation d'adhésion à Pajemploi+
- L'engagement réciproque
- Le contrat de travail à durée indéterminée (CDI)
- Le contrat de travail à durée déterminée (CDD)
- L'avenant au contrat de travail
- Le certificat de travail
- Le reçu pour solde de tout compte
- Le guide du primo-déclarant
- Demande de prêt à l’amélioration de l’habitat
- Guide Ministériel Maison d'Assistantes Maternelles


----------



## AssMatNET (5 Juillet 2022)

Demande ou Renouvellement d'Agrément​Pour une 1ère demande ou une demande de renouvellement d'agrément pour exercer la profession d'assistante maternelle, à domicile ou dans une maison d'assistantes maternelles. - Lien vers :

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## AssMatNET (5 Juillet 2022)

Référentiel de l'agrément des assistantes maternelles​Référentiel de l'agrément des assistants maternels à l'usage des services de protection maternelle et infantile - Lien vers :

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## AssMatNET (5 Juillet 2022)

Demande d'extrait de casier judiciaire (bulletin n°3)​Un extrait de casier judiciaire (bulletin n°3) peut vous être réclamé lors de certaines démarches administratives. - Lien vers :

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## AssMatNET (5 Juillet 2022)

L'attestation d'adhésion à Pajemploi+​L’attestation d’adhésion à Pajemploi+ est le document qui formalise l’accord entre le parent employeur et la salariée pour l’utilisation du service Pajemploi+. - Lien vers :

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## AssMatNET (5 Juillet 2022)

L'engagement réciproque​L’engagement réciproque engage les deux parties à signer ultérieurement un contrat de travail. Il constitue une promesse d’embauche. - Lien vers :

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## AssMatNET (5 Juillet 2022)

Le contrat de travail à durée indéterminée (CDI)​Un contrat de travail écrit est obligatoire. Il concrétise les accords entre le parent employeur et son assistante maternelle agréée, sur les conditions de garde de l'enfant. Il constitue une garantie pour les deux parties. - Lien vers :

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


*Modèle de contrat de travail à durée indéterminée (CDI)* que vous pouvez remplir directement à partir de votre ordinateur sur _

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
_


----------



## AssMatNET (5 Juillet 2022)

Le contrat de travail à durée déterminée (CDD)​La conclusion d’un CDD peut se justifier en cas d'absence de la salariée (maladie, congés, formation, etc.), ou si celle-ci est passée provisoirement à temps partiel. - Lien vers :

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## AssMatNET (5 Juillet 2022)

L'avenant au contrat de travail​Au cours de la relation de travail, une des parties peut, pour différentes raisons personnelles ou professionnelles, souhaiter modifier les termes du contrat de travail. Toute modification d’un élément essentiel du contrat de travail doit être négociée et faire l’objet d’un « avenant au contrat » - Lien vers :

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## AssMatNET (5 Juillet 2022)

Le certificat de travail​Le certificat de travail permet à l'assistante maternelle agréée de prouver qu’elle est libre de tout engagement et de postuler ainsi auprès d’un autre employeur. Il lui permet également de faire valoir ses droits auprès de Pôle emploi. - Lien vers :

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## AssMatNET (5 Juillet 2022)

Le reçu pour solde de tout compte​Le reçu pour solde de tout compte est un document écrit dans lequel l'employeur fait l’inventaire des sommes versées à son assistante maternelle agréée lors de la rupture de son contrat de travail (indemnité compensatrice de congés payés, indemnité de rupture, indemnité de préavis et régularisation du salaire mensualisé). - Lien vers :

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## AssMatNET (5 Juillet 2022)

Le guide du primo-déclarant​Ce guide s'adresse aux parents employant une assistante maternelle agréée pour la première fois. Il a pour but de les aider à réaliser leur première déclaration. - Lien vers :

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## AssMatNET (5 Juillet 2022)

Demande de prêt à l’amélioration de l’habitat​Vous pouvez demander un prêt pour améliorer votre logement dans le cadre de votre activité d'assistante maternelle. Ce prêt doit permettre l’exécution de travaux visant à améliorer la qualité de l’accueil des enfants gardés à votre domicile. - Lien vers :

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## AssMatNET (5 Juillet 2022)

Guide Ministériel Maison d'Assistantes Maternelles​Ce document vise à faciliter la création et la gestion d’une maison d’assistants maternels (MAM). - Lien vers :

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------

